# Apple cider vinegar



## Rogersfarm

Has anyone ever tried putting apple cider vinegar into the drinking water of their goats to see if it helps produce more doelings? I was thinking about trying it and I thought I might ask if anyone else had done it.

http://alchemyacres.tripod.com/081497.htm


----------



## myfainters

I always put ACV in my buck and does water during the summer... which happens to coincide with breeding season. ACV keep the water buckets from getting algae during the horrible, hot months when our waters will normally turn green in a couple of hours!! It hasn't done anything for me.... you just have to count on your buck being a doe producer.


----------



## logansmommy7

I hadn't heard it produces more doelings...but it is beneficial for overall health is what I have heard. I always put it in my chickens' water in the summer especially-definitely cuts down on algae and I hear it helps with digestive and respiratory health...kind of a natural remedy.


----------



## Goat Crazy

I haven't tried it, but I talk to a lady who has tried it and she only got one buck out of ten or more does! She was going to try it again this year to see is that was just a doe year for them. They also tried it with their sheep they got more doe that year, but they still had more bucks then their goats did.


----------



## Chi Chi

How much do you put in the water? Sorry a total newbie question.


----------



## lissablack

We put a splash of ACV in every bucket of water, it is supposed to help prevent urinary calculi, plus the algae thing, and being generally good for you. We do this year round, and so far I have had 5 bucks and 1 doe. So, no. But it's good anyway.

Jan


----------



## Chi Chi

Thanks!


----------



## Itchysmom

With people, and I have to assume it is the same for animals of all types, it depends on the bucks sperm and the Ph or balance in the does vulva at the time of breeding. In other words this is an old wives tale. I know people who have tried on horses and it really doesn't work! Some males are prone to throwing more bucks than does and visa versa. Some years depending on weather, type of feed, etc you will get more does than bucks. It's just the way of nature!


----------



## smwon

I use 1/4 cup Apple cider vinegar to about a gallon of water for my goats. Whether it produces more does, I really don't know. So far I had a buck and and a doe last year and this year she had triplets - two does and a buck. I have another doe due in June, but I don't think I was using the ACV at the time of her pregnancy. Pat Coleby says ACV has potassium and trace minerals and it helps insure that kids are birthed easily. She also says it helps prevent UC and all most bucks need to prevent it is a couple teaspoons twice a week. It maintains the correct pH in the body, which is probably why it is so useful. Because of it's potassium content, it is invaluable for all animals coming up to breeding. It also helps prevent bruising and assists the tissues to recover after exertion. I've had no difficult births so far, no UC, and not a load of males born. But then I also give copper sulfate, dolomite, and sulfur to my goats daily... so who really knows if the ACV helps or not. I also read someplace that it helps prevent coccid and that in itself (if it really does) is an excellent reason to add it to either their food or water imho. Personally I will continue to use it, it has done no harm.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

i read an old book al about apple-cider-vinegar... cant remember the title, i'll have to look for it... it said that heifers given it in their feed had healthier babies and easier, faster births. i am also going to experiment with it on my two. i never head of feeding it to pregnant does will raise the chances of doe-kids. in another book it said that a apple-cider-vineger douche before breeding will better the chances of having doe-kids... 
good luck!

two more days until i get my two goats!!!


----------



## jay13

ohiogoatgirl said:


> i read an old book al about apple-cider-vinegar... cant remember the title, i'll have to look for it... it said that heifers given it in their feed had healthier babies and easier, faster births. i am also going to experiment with it on my two. i never head of feeding it to pregnant does will raise the chances of doe-kids. in another book it said that a apple-cider-vineger douche before breeding will better the chances of having doe-kids...
> good luck!
> 
> two more days until i get my two goats!!!


Perhaps this was under the assumption that X chromosomes have a higher resistance to the acidic nature of the ACV whereas the Y chromosomes die easier? I seem to remember reading it somewhere concerning humans, not sure about goats though and even then it was a bit iffy.


----------



## elchivito

We use it. A splash in every bucket. It really seems to increase water consumption in the summer. As for the doeling thing, sounds like voodoo to me. We had 50/50 bucks/does this year.


----------



## goathappy

We always put it in the water for health benefits, it helps to detoxify their bodies to keep bad things away, is an immune booster and it can also help with conditioning the uterus for kidding and breeding. I dont' think it does anything for the doe/buck thing, since it is determined by the sire whether the kids are does or bucks. What does work for getting more does though is breeding the doe only once early in the heat. Does ovulate at the end of the heat; female sperm swims slow and lives longer, male sperm swims fast and dies young. By breeding once early in the heat you are giving the female sperm a chance to 'win the race'.


----------



## jefner

you know how it is when you add vinegar and baking soda.. the visual I had of that in the goat pen just made me lol! Lil explosive goats all over. 
sillys aside, I put it in the water too-- it DOES help keep the bucket clean.


----------



## Plumbago

As with posting from SMHON - LINDA - I too add a/c vinegar in the feeding regime and follow same principles as Linda is feeding to her herd, following Pat Coleby's recommendations in her books. 
In ten years I have only had one problem birth and the buck kid's shoulders were stuck (he was massive) and I contribute it to the apple cider vinegar. Never (touch wood) have had any health issues and needed a vet to come to the property. I swear by Pat Coleby's book (my Goat Bible, I call it) on goat care and feeding.
I have read that reducing the goitragenic feed at time of mating has been proven to produce more females - this has been researched with cattle .. so worth a try.


----------



## redneck_acres

Hey, maybe I ought to try that this year-see if it does the opposite and give me all buck kids for a change, LoL....


----------



## ruthbonge1795

Where do you get the copper sulfate, dolomite and sulfur for goats that you mentioned and how do you feed it?
Carolyn


----------



## judyb

here's a very interesting article about ACV and sheep.

http://www.sheepmagazine.com/24-1/laurie_ball-gisch/


----------



## MsScamp

jefner said:


> you know how it is when you add vinegar and baking soda.. the visual I had of that in the goat pen just made me lol! Lil explosive goats all over.
> sillys aside, I put it in the water too-- it DOES help keep the bucket clean.


OMG! :applaud::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::shocked::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## goatiegirl

Can you buy Raw ACV at the grocery store?? I asked at Tractor Supply and they looked at me like I was speaking a foreign language....


----------



## ciwheeles

They wouldn't have it there at TSC or any farm store. A grocery store may have it, and it's worth looking there, but I always get mine at our natural grocery store.


----------



## precious

I was able to purchase a bottle of the raw unfiltered acv from Wal-Mart. It was a little over $5.


----------

